# My 7week old barred rock chick wings dont work



## chickenlover11668 (May 9, 2017)

She is a problem chick. She had a twisted led when she was little. Her wings just dont work. She cant fly like the other chick.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Just like humans.chicks are born with birth defects.How old is the chick?As long as she is eating/drinking and running around,I wouldn't worry too much.Chickens can't fly anyway.


----------

